# We Do Pink Lines...



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Our Connecticut guys sprayed these pink lines at the Trumbull Mall the other day.

Tom


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sthweet!


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty odd striping color choice.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Why?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Breast cancer awareness month.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

We do lines... said:


> Breast cancer awareness month.


 So are they going to have them redone since it passed? Or just leave them pink?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

I think we're suppose to re stripe white next week.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

We do lines... said:


> I think we're suppose to re stripe white next week.


Nice. Those kind of jobs must be nice.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good!
How many times can you repaint the lines before you got to blast it off?
Just currious cause I've seen lines that seemed like they were 100 mills or more.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks good!
> How many times can you repaint the lines before you got to blast it off?
> Just currious cause I've seen lines that seemed like they were 100 mills or more.


We shoot about 14-15 mill each application. When the thickness exceeds 60 mill it has a tendency to flake off, usually from the snow plow.

In the Northeast we probably lose 14-15 mill of paint yearly from the plow, sander, and sweeper. So it's usually a wash.

Tom


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 17, 2007)

We did this too, this year. had a hundred spaces they had done. Used 
cheap white, tinted pink, drywall primer diluted about 50%. This was removed easily with a pressure washer.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That actually looks pretty good on black asphalt. I think its really cool they did that for Breast Cancer Awareness Month. :thumbsup:


----------

